# What some info



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Our kids are telling us that we have to find a extractor that we want,,, not a10,000 dollar one just a good cheap one like 100 or less


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

This the extractor I bought. 3 frame. works ok. About $150 For $100 you will probably need to find used one.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I did A goggle search and found several new ones for a shade over 100.00. Some more under 150.00 also.

https://jet.com/product/detail/0549...&clickid=91d18331-f2c5-443d-9624-57340a7e146f


I bought my galvanized 2 frame extractor many years ago for 25.00.

 Al


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

We just cut the wax out of the frames, mash it, then strain it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is what Tom has been doing for years.

But his kids wants him to stop wasting the girls time rebuilding comb when they can just refill it.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't know if the girls are working faster then most or what but I pulled 3 frames Sat and cut the honey out ,, put it back in the hive and looked today to see how much they have built back ,, what's built on the 3 frames ,,if they had put it on one frame it would be full of comb with a bit to start the next one , these girls are workaholics .... I have never seen comb built so fast ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bass wood is in bloom now Tom so there is a decent flow.

 Al


----------

